# Anemia



## oldman (Aug 5, 2014)

I was recently diagnosed with anemia. When the doctor told me, at first I did not react to the news, until I got home and read about the different types of anemia. I asked my doctor yesterday what type of anemia do I have. He said what I have really has no name. My red cell count is just low and my hemoglobin count is also just under the low limit. He suggested I start eating more iron rich foods. I asked about taking a pill and he said that he would prefer if I would eat the foods. The doctor told me that I should not worry because my numbers are not low enough to become concerned, but if I can get them back up, it would be best.

I run (jog) five times per week. The doctor asked me if I would cut back to three times per week. I can't figure that one out. Nothing that I have found on the Internet states that running may cause an anemia. 

Can anyone add to this story? If you have the similar issues going on, what is it that you are doing or have done to get your numbers back up? I am not worried, just concerned. I think everyone wants to be in as good of health as they can.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2014)

Jogging uses energy.  Energy needs fuel (food).  Stop jogging and EAT !  Then you won't have to worry about being anemic.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 5, 2014)

oldman-I looked back at the heartburn/reflux thread to see if you mentioned being on meds for this condition. You just mentioned that you have had heartburn all your life but do you take meds for it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think exercise causes anemia, but I think a lot of athletes who are low in iron use supplementation.  Running a lot while anemic will compromise the immune system.  I think the doctors is right to suggest your cutting back on the running, at least until your iron levels are back to normal.

I never was anemic, that I knew of, but when I was younger I used to take a liquid iron supplement called SSS Tonic, think it's still available today.  Doctors will rarely suggest using supplements, as they are not schooled in them, and they fear lawsuits from an unhappy patient.  Their hands are tied, even if they think it's a good idea.

Usually older people have too much iron in their systems.  We've been using iron-free vitamins for years now.  The only way to get rid of excess iron for older men is to donate blood.  Once women reach menopause, they should also stop any iron supplementation. 

I would follow doctor's orders as far as the exercise, until you're back to normal, and eat more iron-rich foods, or take a supplement in moderation, according to directions.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART00298/Anemia.html

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=70


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 5, 2014)

Guess I should have explained why I`m asking. I was diagnosed as anemic about 8 years ago. They said I MUST be losing blood from somewhere. So,I had a colonoscopy,an endoscopy,an ultrasound of the small intestine and I think something else but can`t remember. Everything was normal. I was put on iron supplements. Still anemic. The doc mentioned that iron supps. have to be taken with some type of acid (orange juice or something similar) as iron requires acid in order to be absorbed by the stomach. Well,if you take acid blockers for years,as I have,how are you going to have acid in your stomach. And even more so if you are trying to get the iron from foods. I asked the doc but she said "noooo,that`s not a problem." But I have since read online that it IS a problem. I know several women who have had gastric bypass and they have to have regular B-12 injections because their stomachs are now too small to produce enough acid for the absorption of iron. Could be your problem.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

I have had thalassemia since my mid twenties, and I too was given B12 shots for many years. It seems there are different kinds of anemia. Finding out what kind of anemia needs to be the first step in treatment.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 5, 2014)

For iron-deficient anaemia, the supplements take a long time to work; it as just as effective to eat iron-rich foods, and avoid calcium at the same time, as that prevents the uptake of iron.

It sounds to me that the doctor gave you perfect advice for your particular type of anaemia.....Vit B12 is used for a particular type; not iron-deficient.


----------



## oldman (Aug 5, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> oldman-I looked back at the heartburn/reflux thread to see if you mentioned being on meds for this condition. You just mentioned that you have had heartburn all your life but do you take meds for it?


I am supposed to be taking Omeprazole 20mgs., but don't. I get acid reflux, but I have smartened up. I don't drink carbonated beverages, coffee or eat big meals or chocolate before bedtime. By watching what I eat or drink just before bedtime helps me to control the problem and I do not have to take yet another pill.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Vivjen, :wave: I have learned more from this forum than all the doctors in my past. It's like the doctors are guarding their medical knowledge as they would their bank accounts. :tapfoot:


----------



## oldman (Aug 5, 2014)

My doctor recommends on the short term to eat lean red meat once per week, enriched grain foods like shredded wheat or enriched white bread, liver once per week is also permitted, green veggies, egg plant, spinach, kale and the like. Also, when eating breakfast with oatmeal or shredded wheat, I need to drink orange juice because it helps with absorption of the iron into the blood stream. I have a list of foods that I have been trying to follow and I have cut back on running to two days per week and walking two days per week. I have a cholesterol issue, so walking and exercising along with my Simvastatin controls that.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 5, 2014)

I`ve heard Cream of Wheat is the highest in iron food there is. I treated mine with the green,leafy vegetables because I love them. Could live on them alone.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds great, Oldman; and none of those will affect your cholesterol anyway..

I like green leafy vegetables too, Mrs R. Comes in useful at times!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2014)

Hopefully internal bleeding has been ruled out.
Clams & salmon are great and the darkest greens possible. Iceberg lettuce is worthless.


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 13, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Guess I should have explained why I`m asking. I was diagnosed as anemic about 8 years ago. They said I MUST be losing blood from somewhere. So,I had a colonoscopy,an endoscopy,an ultrasound of the small intestine and I think something else but can`t remember. Everything was normal. I was put on iron supplements. Still anemic. The doc mentioned that iron supps. have to be taken with some type of acid (orange juice or something similar) as iron requires acid in order to be absorbed by the stomach. Well,if you take acid blockers for years,as I have,how are you going to have acid in your stomach. And even more so if you are trying to get the iron from foods. I asked the doc but she said "noooo,that`s not a problem." But I have since read online that it IS a problem. I know several women who have had gastric bypass and they have to have regular B-12 injections because their stomachs are now too small to produce enough acid for the absorption of iron. Could be your problem.



Hubby has terrible GERDs and Restless Leg Syndrome. His doctors put him on Nexium (I can't say or spell the generic name lol), high levels of iron supplements (because it often stops RLS), and a stool softener (because that much iron causes constipation.) It stopped the RLS (unless he eats too much salt). Nexium stops acid stomach, but the iron still worked.

I've been anemic once or twice, and found out when I was trying to give blood once. Now I take one of his iron tablets the night before giving blood, and haven't had a problem since. (He takes 1500 mg. a day.)


----------



## Debby (Oct 27, 2014)

Just scanned all the comments and the one thing I didn't notice is someone suggesting that you make sure you take a source of vitamin C when you are consuming your iron source.  Vitamin C makes it easier for your body to absorb any iron that you are taking.  So include some orange, or some red peppers for example.



On the other hand the following will inhibit your bodies ability to absorb iron:

•	phytic acid (found in grains, legumes, and other plant foods) 
•	egg protein (from both the white and the yolk) 
•	minerals that compete with iron for absorption: calcium, zinc, magnesium, and copper 
•	tannic acid (in tea) 
•	certain herbs, including peppermint and chamomile 
•	coffee 
•	cocoa 
•	fiber - See more at: http://www.parentingscience.com/iron-absorption.html#sthash.Gl0C8Dhu.dpuf

So if you are anaemic, take some vitamin C (a glass of orange juice)  with your iron and be aware of the inhibitors too.


----------

